# New Track in New Windsor New York



## ttminisports (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Everybody,
I just wanted to welcome all of you to come down and race with us at TT Minisports Racing Centre in New Windsor New York. We have opened a 1:32nd scale Slotcar track as well as a an awsome Multi-configuration Mini-Z / X-mod / 1:18th scale (HPI Micro RS-4s & Xray M18s) RC track featuring a special epoxy resin super "High-grip" surface .
Future plans include (coming soon) a 50'x 25' indoor Off-road track (downstairs 1:16th and 1:18th scale racing anyone?) as well as an outdoor 75'x 50' paved road course for 1:10th scale (elec and nitro) racing. For schedules and more info goto : www.ttminisports.com or call us at: (845) 534-1112 Mon-Sat 10am-8pm. 
Ask for Todd or Tony


----------

